# Another scoop: Bremont Supermarine 500m



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Please find attached one of Bremonts new watch releases this year which is a 500m diving watch named after the original manufactures of the Supermarine Spitfire. It has some interesting design features which will be disclosed in the next week or two. So stay tuned!


----------

